# release 13 silver screen machines are in take a alook.



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

here are the real pics of the silver screen machines that came in today. let me know what ya think, and play nice.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Underwhelming at best...


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*cars*

Hello wheels can u please get a few better pics please hard to see a few of the cars ty.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The Trans Ams look nice!!


----------



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Are these Xtraction Ultra G's or 4-Gear?

The AW site has them listed as Xtractions, but the boxes in the picture say 
4Gear on them.


----------



## Slotter724 (Oct 29, 2013)

TUFFONE said:


> Underwhelming at best...


I believe that is being kind


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

GTPguy said:


> Are these Xtraction Ultra G's or 4-Gear?
> 
> The AW site has them listed as Xtractions, but the boxes in the picture say
> 4Gear on them.


Good catch.

Dave


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

GTPguy said:


> Are these Xtraction Ultra G's or 4-Gear?
> 
> The AW site has them listed as Xtractions, but the boxes in the picture say
> 4Gear on them.


I noticed that as well.......wheels look like regular magna-traction and there isn't a release 13 (yet) in four gear is there?

Also noticed box mentions it includes a display case....have they done this before, I don't remember.


------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

that black Charger could be the one from Bullitt...

--rick


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

SCJ said:


> there isn't a release 13 (yet) in four gear is there?


4Gear R13 was the last NHRA funny car release.

Mike Cook


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Safe to say that Bandit's Trans Am will be the favorite in this release.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

actually its not the favorite, i have sold the time machine and regular general lees first the ones that are not very good sellers are the happy birthday black charger and the chrome one of course and the black firebird, all of the others i sold right away last night on ebay after i got them. and i wasnt going to say nothing just to see who would catch the mess up on the box art. too funny isnt it. no kind of quality control at all.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

ParkRNDL said:


> that black Charger could be the one from Bullitt...
> 
> --rick


its from happy birthday general lee actually, but to me it looks like a plain jane black charger in a dukes box.

Richard
wheelz63


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

SCJ said:


> I noticed that as well.......wheels look like regular magna-traction and there isn't a release 13 (yet) in four gear is there?
> 
> Also noticed box mentions it includes a display case....have they done this before, I don't remember.
> 
> ...


johnny,
they are all xtractions even though the box says 4 gear lol. and the 2 general lees have a cardboard sleeve kinda like the plastic sleeve around the cube except its cardboard blocking it so you cannot see the car in the packaging unless you take the car out of the box and slip the extra inner sleeve off then you can see the general lees in the cubes not sure if they are trying to be politically correct and not showing the rebel flag or what. here are the pics of the 2 general lees in the extra sleeve and out of the sleeve.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

honda27 said:


> Hello wheels can u please get a few better pics please hard to see a few of the cars ty.


Honda, are you complaining again? lol i will put up some other pics for ya.

wheelz63


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

GTPguy said:


> Are these Xtraction Ultra G's or 4-Gear?
> 
> The AW site has them listed as Xtractions, but the boxes in the picture say
> 4Gear on them.


these are ultra g xtractions, the box art is mismarked.

wheelz63


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

wheelz63 said:


> Honda, are you complaining again? lol i will put up some other pics for ya.
> 
> wheelz63


actually, if u missed the 1st issues, this is a great & "Cheap" way 2 get 'em...

hope AW takes the Ice-Cream Truck & more rigs/trucks re-releases 2...
need 'dem "Astro's" ;-) UPS & Roadway is the next rigs (???) 

Bubba 123 :thumbsup::wave:
hoping 4 more, hopefully different as well, silver screen releases....

Happy Holidays 2 ALL :wave:


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

*The new normal...*



SCJ said:


> Also noticed box mentions it includes a display case....have they done this before, I don't remember.


Yes, the display case is inside the cardboard box. Standard way Auto World does it now days.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

I love them all except the Back to the Future car (I do not have enough room to get up to 88 mph). If one of my best friends did not have a hobby shop I would get 3 of them from you.

I love Smokey and The Bandit as well as the Dukes. I dunno what is expected from AW but I for one think they are cool.


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

wheelz63 said:


> actually its not the favorite, i have sold the time machine and regular general lees first the ones that are not very good sellers are the happy birthday black charger and the chrome one of course and the black firebird, all of the others i sold right away last night on ebay after i got them. and i wasnt going to say nothing just to see who would catch the mess up on the box art. too funny isnt it. no kind of quality control at all.


That's funny because the ones I like best are the black and chrome Chargers! I already have the General and the DeLorean though.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

Gareth said:


> That's funny because the ones I like best are the black and chrome Chargers! I already have the General and the DeLorean though.


i would say its just a preference thing then, cause i still have the black charger and silver charger along with a black firebird to get rid of on the bay. some people just dont like aw at all, and thats ok its there money. but the only thing aw needs to do is make different bodies every now and then to get the slot cars going because the chassis are not to bad now compared to what they used to be.

wheelz63
Richard


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm shocked that they actually put the confederate flag on the General Lee.

That's BOLD nowadays.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

smalltime said:


> I'm shocked that they actually put the confederate flag on the General Lee.
> 
> That's BOLD nowadays.


One of the DoH sets have the General Lee's w/o the flag on the roof. But I thought I remembered seeing that there is a decal included that you apply yourself.

Also if I am not mistaken the Bandit car has the Georgia flag on the front bumper of the AW car too. I have not got mine yet so I cannot say this fir sure but it looks to be there in the pictures I have seen. I also wonder if the car has a rear license plate on it. As well as the General Lee car.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

smalltime said:


> I'm shocked that they actually put the confederate flag on the General Lee.
> 
> That's BOLD nowadays.


I thought I read on HT awhile back...
that the "Gen Lee" had an orange sticker over the roof flag...
the customer had the choice of leave-it, or peel-it 

either way, "That" flag, is only 1 of over a dozen different "Battle-Flags"
that were used.. many don't have the "Stars-&-Bars" at all...
yet they are all "Confederate-Flags", or "Flags Of The Confederacy"....

you can thank "Gone With The Wind", for that particular flag being singled out....

& by the way, my ancestry in the Civil-War, was in the "Carthage, NY. Militia"
.... "Union"... but I live's here in Dixie now... warmer winters, cheaper taxes...
ROFLMAO!!! :wave:

Bubba 123 :wave: 2 BOTH sides of the "Mason-Dixon Line"


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

wheelz63 said:


> i would say its just a preference thing then, cause i still have the black charger and silver charger along with a black firebird to get rid of on the bay. some people just dont like aw at all, and thats ok its there money. but the only thing aw needs to do is make different bodies every now and then to get the slot cars going because the chassis are not to bad now compared to what they used to be.
> 
> wheelz63
> Richard



New bods would breathe some life into the AW slot line . . . right now it is just wheezing along. Look how well the NHRA stuff does.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Tom Lowe is pumping all his $$$ into die cast now. He's got the know how seeings he once had the helm of Johnny Lightning. If he is giving up on T Jets, I'm pretty sure he could squeeze a few more bucks out of his T Jet line by releasing unpainted body kits with clear glass and chrome. To be able to paint stuff without having to strip (the bodies, not myself!!! lol  ) would be nice. I know I've said it before, but I'll keep saying it until I see it happen.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Bubba 123 said:


> I thought I read on HT awhile back...
> that the "Gen Lee" had an orange sticker over the roof flag...
> the customer had the choice of leave-it, or peel-it
> 
> ...


I have five confirmed ancestors that saw action in the Civil War.

All fought for the union, all but 1 from Pa. 

In a previous life, My dad and I spent many a day hunting for relics near Antietam. and my dad is still very much an amateur civil war historian.

This has kept the debate over the Confederate battle flag and other southern historic sights, on my radar. 

I'm glad Auto world has resisted the temptation to fold to the P.C. crowd.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

I got my two cars today The Bandit & The General. I really like them a lot.

I had to get my magnifying glass out to see it but, on the back of the Bandit's car there it is "Georgia plates BAN duh duh dash ONE". I was worried AW was gonna leave this little detail off but no it is there. As well as The Georgia state flag is on the front fascia.

The General has the flag on the roof, the bumper guard on the front. But for whatever reason instead of CNH-320. There is "Dodge" in white in the late 70's early 80's logo. I understand it was never on earlier AW versions of the car. But if you are gonna do it on the Bandit car why not do it for this one too? Heck the tags are the same just different text. Also omitted from The General is the crossed checkered & Confederate battle flag right between the decklid & back glass. But that does not bother me because most do not know there were at one time flags there. 

Overall I am very pleased with my purchase. Now the only problem I have is whether or not to open them up to see who is faster. The General or The Bandit!


----------

